# My new puppy needs a name



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

*My Chocolate boy Simon*

Hello all,

I now have a new chocolate boy. I brought him home yesterday. Preston's breeder contacted me and wanted to give me a pup from their lastest litter. They said I could have pick of the litter. Well a chocolate with eyebrows was a no brainer for me. Well how could a crazy dog lady like myself pass this up. So, now I have a pack of 5.

He is so sweet. He let me cut his nails, and trim his pad yesterday with no complaints and slept through the night until 7:00 this morning. He has a wonderful temperment and is gorgeous to boot. Can you tell how in love I am.

Here's the problem, I can't decide on a name. We have be throwing around names like;

Leon
Simon
Zeke
Edgar 
Lenny

I know some of you guys love the name game and I really need help.

I would like the name to go with Reece, Preston & Nigel.

So what do you think, can you help me out a new puppy owner.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Cingratulations!
I like Zeke


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

He's a beauty. How about Romeo or Clive?


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

He is WOW-WOW-WOW gorgeous! My vote is for Simon. That's a name that was on my list before and I think it goes really well with your guys!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

. . . or Quinton.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Congratulations, Paige!!! He's adorable! I'm not very good at the name game but, I'll start thinking and post if I come up w/anything good.

How is he getting along w/the others?


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

my vote is for zeke! what a beauty, looks like the gang is good to go!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Neville or Quinton or Spence

Congrats!

Paige-
Quinton(Quince,Quincy) fits you too! Quint means 5 and we had 5 in our family,Robbie was 5,he was our 5th dog...all around Quincy fit......I think it fits you too!:wink:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

. . . or Tristan, another favorite of mine.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Too cute!!!! Makes me think that we could do a pack five sometime. I just have to convince my hubby on that one. I like Simon and Pacey!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I really like Zeke, but the sound is close to Reece and could be a bit confusing in the beginning. Simon and Edgar are my next favorites of your list.

Congratulations on the addition of your newest cutey!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Thinking....Simon, Zeke, Alvin, Mason.
Whatever you decide....he is one cute chocolate fellow!!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

OMG! Paige, you LUCKY stiff!!!!!!!! :whoo: He is GORGEOUS ! Oh, I am sooooo envious.

I like Simon as well, but Julie has a great point with Quince or Quinton. Clive sounds very English too, and goes along well with your other names.

So, another boy, eh? You're turning into a Frat House! ound:

CONGRATULATIONS, Paige! More pics please. :biggrin1:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

PAIGE! Wow, this is huge news! Congrats on your fourth Hav!

Do you feel like it is manageable with four longhaired babies (especially now that you do your own cuts and grooming?) 

Your new boys is just gorgeous!! Of the names on your list, I like Simon


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh, he's adorable!! How about Bentley or Winston to keep with your English names?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Congrats! And welcome back to the forum  My vote is going to be for Lenny. You gotta have a cute name for the little one in your house and it looks like your boys are in reverse alphabetical order!

Amanda


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Paige Congratulations!! So cute and I love his coloring! My vote is for Lenny


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Wow! I sooooo love chocolates! And boy does he have some serious chest hair! I like Edgar for a name!

Congratulations!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Congrautulations on your adorable new addtion. He is so cute and what lovely coloring. I vote for Zeke.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Whatever you and family decide will be just perfect,I'm sure!:thumb:

He sure is a cutie patootie!:baby::kiss::baby::kiss:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

PAIGE....YOU NAUGHTY GIRL YOU! I LOVE IT! HE IS ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS! I WOULD LOVE A CHOCOLATE HAV SOMEDAY! AS MUCH AS I LOVE THE NAME QUINTON I CAN'T VOTE FOR THAT.....IT'S MY NEWEST GRANDSON'S NAME! YOUR OTHER DOGS NAMES SOUND BRITISH TO ME....HOW ABOUT WILLS (SHORT FOR WILLIAM) OR HARRY!


----------



## LOLAsMama (Jul 8, 2008)

I don't know if it's the eyebrows, but there's something very "smart" looking about him. It is the eyebrows!!! My suggestion is Einstein, or Albert! :biggrin1:

ETA: he is absolutely gorgeous by the way! Enjoy him!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

LOLAsMama said:


> I don't know if it's the eyebrows, but there's something very "smart" looking about him. It is the eyebrows!!! My suggestion is Einstein, or Albert! :biggrin1:
> 
> ETA: he is absolutely gorgeous by the way! Enjoy him!


Prince Albert - hmmm, that could be good.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Paige,

Congratulation on your chocolate boy, he is gorgeous and I love Zeke. :biggrin1:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

PAIGE!!!!! You didn't mention a thing!!! wow 4 havs... is that a forum record for some one who is not a breeder? something for us all to strive for!!! IWAP!

Your little chocolate boy is so amazingly stunning, and he looks wise beyond his years (or should I say weeks) of the names you have there I love Simon.

But I think he looks like a Noah. When we got Cash, we thought if we got a red or a chocalate we would name him "Clay" or you could spell it like the artist "Klee"

I also think you could just call him "Owl"

Congrats. I am in shock. (what a wonderful breeder you have!)


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Paige- I have no name ideas, but I just want to say, WHAT A GORGEOUS BOY!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Thank you all for helping name my new little guy. I loved all the suggestions. I have been calling him Simon all day and I think it fits. The others are ignoring him at the moment, but it is always a adjustment when I bring in a new addition. He has a wonderful temperment, so I am not worried. He is just the cutest, sweetest little thing. 

Missy, I wanted to name him Noah, after my favorite person ever, my papa. But I was afraid he would be confused with the word NO. Which I know he will hear alot in the future. :biggrin1: I was in shock too when I got the email. Now I am in heaven. Hav heaven that is. :whoo::biggrin1: I can't quit smiling:biggrin1::biggrin1::biggrin1::biggrin1:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh WOW Paige CONGRATULATIONS!!! He is so cute and makes a wonderful addition to your family.


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

What a BEAUTY! I love his bib, eyebrows and paws! I like the name Simon. The Albert suggestion is cute too!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Paige, now you have to change your avatar picture and add Simon to the group on the stone wall!!


----------



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

He just seems like Nigel.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Paige, now you have to change your avatar picture and add Simon to the group on the stone wall!!


Of course you could photoshop him in.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Paige, you lucky, lucky woman!!!!! Congratulations. Simon is absolutely beautiful. I want my next Hav to be a chocolate.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations, Paige. He is absolutely gorgeous!!!!!!!! IWAP!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Paige, I keep coming back to look at Simon. you have to teach him to play "simon says" IWAP TOO!!!


----------



## JoanZenn (Jan 29, 2008)

Wow, he's beautiful!!

I looked at him and the name Winston popped in my head. 

--Nicole


----------



## CaseysMom (Jun 10, 2008)

Looks like a 'Mr. Jingles" to me!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Simon Says:
Mom,the forum would like more pictures of my cute self!ound:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

mckennasedona said:


> Paige, you lucky, lucky woman!!!!! Congratulations. Simon is absolutely beautiful. I want my next Hav to be a chocolate.


Ah, good, I'm glad that the acquisition of Rumor hasn't made you change your mind about a future chocolate Hav :biggrin1:

BTW, I love your new sig pic!!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Congratulations Paige, Simon is beautiful. Love the name.


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

What a cutie!!! I was all on board with Lenny or Leon, but Simon is a great name, too!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Paige, just saw this thread. Congrats on your new chocolate beauty! He is absolutely gorgeous. Love the name Simon too.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Hi Paige,
I am so glad to see you on the forum...I don't post much in the summer months but when I get on to read, I am always wondering where is Paige? 
Your new guy is just amazing looking, I can hardly wait for all the pictures of him as he grows. Congrats, I can feel your excitment....so happy for you.
I like the name Simon looks like him


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I think he might have a future in soccer.

Laurie, here is my attempt of the lily bed picture. I am going to try again tonight. It cracks me up how his eyebrows make him look mad in the picture, and Reece was watching his girlfriend Axl chase a ball.

The boys started to play with Simon yesterday. He is being to easy of a puppy, I keep waiting for the ball to drop.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

OMG the picture of the four of them on the wall is amazing! I had to call my DH over to see it as well. What a bunch of beauties. No name advice from me. I'm pathetic in that regard.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:clap2: Great pictures Paige! :clap2:

I think getting 4 up on the lily wall and a photo,with all but 1 looking-------amazing!:thumb:

Love the soccer picture!

Good to read they are starting to play with Simon.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I think the "all picture" is fabulous. Logan has those eyebrows too, and always looks like that! Are you ever able to get Axl in the picture on the wall?


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Laurief said:


> I think the "all picture" is fabulous. Logan has those eyebrows too, and always looks like that! Are you ever able to get Axl in the picture on the wall?


I am going to work on that tonight after soccer, I didn't think Simon would stay so I didn't bother putting her there. Axl will go where ever you tell her to. LOL Just don't have a ball in her sight.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Congrats, Paige. Love the name Simon and what a beauty he is!! Love your wall photo as well...


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi Simon! Love your name - veddy British. Makes me think of the character Mike Meyers played on Saturday Night Live, the little boy in the tub named Simon who always talked about "my cheeky little bum". 

Simon is a doll. And I can't imagine how you got all four of them to stay still for that photo!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Great pictures!!! Please share your photography secrets! :ear:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Great photos Paige. I simply cannot get my three in a picture together.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Paige~ It is so good to have you posting again :hug:

I love Simon's name and the pic on the wall??? Awesome! :clap2: I can hardly get one to be still and look at the camera, let alone 4! You have my greatest admiration :hail::biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Adorable! I give you a big pat on the back for 4 of them staying still let alone looking at you!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Paige, you make 4 er 5 seem so easy.... I love your 4 boys on the wall. Your simon and your posting again is making me very happy i am GFETE (grinning from ear to ear)


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

You ladies are so sweet, and sure do make a girl feel welcome.

I know it sounds like a lot of dogs, but it doesn't seem like a lot or a lot of work. Maybe I am just crazy. My girls would agree with me being crazy. My whold family is on board with the training, so I am sure that makes a big difference.

I just got back from taking Preston and Simon with me to my daugthers trumpet lesson. I thought I would try Simon on a leash while I waited, and he did great. I'm telling you he is just to good to be true.

Tonight I am taking three to soccer, Reece just hates the car so, it seems cruel to make him go. Soccer is a great place to socialize a puppy. There are dogs, kids, bikes, skating ect.

For those who dogs get car sick. I have found that Acepromazine works for longer trips. I took Reece for a 3 hours trip last week and he didn't get sick. But it's not something you can use often, so it's not for short trips. I also like it because it doesn't seem to have him out of sorts. He was fine when we got there and there were two other dogs for him to deal with there.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Paige, love that picture of the four of them! Great shot!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Omg, Paige you are awesome!!! What an amazing pic of all of them up there! You go, girl!  Simon is such a gorgeous Hav. Mind you, there isn't one of yours that I find any less than incredibly handsome.

The soccer ball pic is too sweet!! I really love it, being an avid soccer mom myself. 

I want to move in with you.
*Can I?? Please????????! *:biggrin1:


----------



## Dawncon (Jun 3, 2008)

Redorr said:


> Hi Simon! Makes me think of the character Mike Meyers played on Saturday Night Live, the little boy in the tub named Simon who always talked about "my cheeky little bum.


OMG!!! Forgot about that SNL Skit. Ahhh....the good old days.

Those pictures are great.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:boink: Any new photos Paige? :boink:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Way to go, Julie. You poke her!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

How in the world did I miss welcoming Simon? He's absolutely adorable and I'm so impressed that you got all four to sit still on the wall for the photo.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I love the name Simon. I love his beautiful white bib, too.


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

Simon is a stunner. What a beautiful boy.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

What a cute furfamily. How much super glue did it take to get them all sitting on the wall at the same time?:biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Hey Paige..... any pics to share with this bunch of MHS enablers??? :biggrin1:


----------



## brandy (Jun 12, 2007)

Hi Paige. Wow! Simon is a beautiful chocolate! Defintely a no brainer on choice. How could anyone pass up on that beautiful boy with eyebrows to boot! Congratulations! :0)


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

I was just going to vote for Simon. Good choice. LOL.

OMG...the eyebrows!!! So cute.

Great little pack you have!eace:


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Thank you all for your lovely comments on Simon. He is just the sweetest little guy. He is doing great with potty training. He has only had a few pee accidents and they were at the back door. So I have started the bell training. Hopefully he will catch on quickly. He us just awesome. 

I took him to a lake cabin with me this weekend and he reminded me of the DR. Seuss book Are You My Mother. There were two large females there(boxer, and a mix) and he kept following them around and licking their faces. He was scared of them for the first 10 minutes and they were very interested in him.

Here are some pictures with his dog family.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Ah, Paige, they are all so cute. That Simon...what a face! What fun it must be to have four.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Paige, I can't get over how beautiful all your boys are! And that Simon is just simply breathtaking. Those eyebrows are to die for!


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

I dont know how i missed this thread Paige. How gorgeous he is!! What a sweet face. I really hope i am never offered another dog. I couldnt say no either. But i do think the more the merrier!!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Wow, I missed this thread. And I was going to vote for Lenny until I looked at the date you posted, lol.
He's a beautiful baby, congrats!
Carole


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Paige! I can't believe I missed this thread all this time!
Simon is an absolute DOLL! Those eyebrows! awwww, what a sweetheart! Your photos are fantastic as always, I'll never know how you get them to sit so nicely there on the wall.

We'll all be waiting for more pictures and stories of little Simon and his new family!
Thanks for sharing!

Beverly


----------



## tikaboo (Aug 9, 2008)

_Here's the problem, I can't decide on a name. We have be throwing around names like;

Leon
Simon
Zeke
Edgar
Lenny

I know some of you guys love the name game and I really need help.

I would like the name to go with Reece, Preston & Nigel._

Congratulations, He is absolutely beautiful. You must be thrilled!
Names, Hmm....I think that you need to go with something with a different ending sound so he doesn't get confused.
You currently have Ree(ce), Pres(ton) & Nig(el).
so go with names like the last 2 on your list, or here are a few other
english/celtic options:
Edgar
Lenny
Clancy 
Corey 
Conner 
Keir (celtic means dark skinned)
Gallagher 
Seamus	"shay-mus"
Patrick
York 
Angus 
Duff 
What ever name you choose he is a wonderful addition to your family.
_I guess i should of read all the way to the end of the thread. I was so excited, I just started looking for names. Simon is a wonderful name it fits him well._


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

As a huge Duran Duran fan, I'm glad you decided on Simon!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

We could use some updated photos of Simon Paige! 
:boinkhotos:boinkhotos:boink:

He's probably all grown up by now!They grow so fast!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh I'm so glad you went with Simon - for some reason that was just so perfect. But think one of my next boys is going to be a Seamus. I just love that one for a Havanese!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Julie said:


> We could use some updated photos of Simon Paige!
> :boinkhotos:boinkhotos:boink:
> 
> He's probably all grown up by now!They grow so fast!


Here are some pictures taken this past week. He is such a awesome little guy. He's four months old now. He gets along with everyone and has really been a great addition to the gang.

I guess Reece was hanging out with Axl on the third picture. The last picture is of the whole gang waiting for me to say give the "okay" for them to come in. See five dogs don't look like that many.:biggrin1:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh Paige you make it look so easy and fun!!! they are all gorgeous, but simon is simply stunning (of course he is a PUPPPPPPPY! IWAP!)


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh good....I was going to vote for Simon. I love that name and he looks like a Simon to me too. What a doll!


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

OH definitely Edgar. It just fits.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Love the new Simon pictures. He's a doll.

Missy girl, we're going to have to send you puppy Valium - you are going to have a nervous breakdown when it comes to IWAP. LOL


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Paige you sure do make it look easy! Very cute and I am glad he fits in just right!

Amanda


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Love the pictures! He sure is growing.....

I like the picture of you with all the havs but Reece.Was Reece camera shy that day?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

That does it. Paige, you have way too many fur critters for one person. I'm going down there to take at least one of them off your hands. Any one actually. I'm not at all fussy. :biggrin1: ound:

You do make it look so easy, as Amanda says, but you just have the knack for letting the dogs know who's boss and they are perfectly content. AND they're friggin' gorgeous too!!!!! GREAT pics!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Paige,

SIMON IS GORGEOUS! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! Gosh, How did I not see this thread? I'm so very happy for you (and insanely jealous at the same time!) He's just beautiful!

I NEED to know your secret!!!!!! LOL I cannot get my husband to get #2 UNLESS I show! lol He says no to me on the pet, but if I mention getting one to show, he perks up and asks Q. 

I guess I answered my own question, ehh? LOL

You have a beautiful, beautiful pack!

K.


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Oh, he's adorable! You're my idol, I'm so jealous.

Looks like he's got his permanent name, but my DH was voting for Leon because he looks like a little lion with a mane. )


----------



## brandy (Jun 12, 2007)

Hi Paige. :wave: I just had to let you know I think Simon is a doll! What a beautiful Chocolate!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi Paige... I think it must be time for new pictures!!! what does simon say?


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Another who missed this thread! WOWOWOWOW! He is So cute.. and I like his eyebrows too BUT I cant quit looking at that cape/vest of white hair. I cant help to think what a FLASHY dog!!! Im sure the breeder had a hard time seeing him go. 

FIVE dogs... gives me hope!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Well I guess he is already named so I just say you seem to have a knack with HAvanese and they are all adorable ..


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks everyone, I will try and take new pictures soon. He is just a awesome havanese. I think he is gorgeous and has a great personalitly to boot. I have been taking him to the soccer field for some socializing, he met a 130lb goldennoodle and some soccer strays(farm dogs) and was picked up and petted by about 25 people each time and he did a great. 

I am still amazed that he was given to me, as he is beautiful. His eyes match is coat, I hear over and over from people about his eyes looking human. Having a large dog family really works for my family, everyone is on board and in love with them all. Yesterday I was called the crazy dog lady at soccer. Yep, that's me.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Paige,

From those of us who aspire to have 4 Havs :biggrin1: do you have a system or schedule for grooming/bathing? Do you do all the dogs on the same days, or spread the work out?

Inquiring MHS minds want to know! :ear:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Jane said:


> Paige,
> 
> From those of us who aspire to have 4 Havs :biggrin1: do you have a system or schedule for grooming/bathing? Do you do all the dogs on the same days, or spread the work out?
> 
> Inquiring MHS minds want to know! :ear:


ound:ound:ound:
yup. ditto.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Jane said:


> Paige,
> 
> From those of us who aspire to have 4 Havs :biggrin1: do you have a system or schedule for grooming/bathing? Do you do all the dogs on the same days, or spread the work out?
> 
> Inquiring MHS minds want to know! :ear:


I do them all the same day. I brush about every four days (helps having two in short cuts, for now) , clip nails every 7-10 days, shave bellies, trim feet/pads about every 1-2 months and bathe and blow dry about every three weeks.

I really don't think it's a big job, I always clip nails, shave bellies and cut pads the same week I am going to bathe. They are pretty good about it, I have always done all the grooming myself, so they know what to expect. I find that if I blow dry outside it goes quicker and in the winter I use a space heater in my laundry room to heat up the air.

The last time I gave four baths, it took me about 4 hours from start to finish and that includes getting everything out and put back up.

I would say for go it. Four has been great for me and my family. My other three really like Simon, even Reece who usually doesn't warm up to quickly to the new ones, plays with him and lets Simon lay with him, which is a big deal for Reece.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Thanks, Paige! Your crew just looks fantastic and well cared for. I also do my own grooming and hope to be able to continue to do so. I just bathed both boys today and that took me just under 2 hours.

Maybe as my hu-kids grow up and leave for college, I'll replace them with new Havs. Then, I'll end up with 4! :biggrin1:


----------



## brandy (Jun 12, 2007)

Paige, why did your breeder give him to you?


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

brandy said:


> Paige, why did your breeder give him to you?


I bought my second hav from them, Preston. When he was six months old I noticed that he was limping and his legs were starting to bow. I took him to the vet, the vet thought it was either genetic or maybe a injury along the way had caused it. So I contracted my breeder and let them know. They offered to take Preston back, but I would NEVER give any of my boys back. The parents legs are straight and they had never heard from any of their other puppy owners having this problem. The vet didn't recommend surgery for Preston.

So, they emailed me saying that they felt bad about it, but were very happy that Preston was in a loving home, where he would always be cared for. They said they wanted to give me a puppy and that I could have pick of the litter. This was going to be their last litter as they were fostering a child from Haiti, who needed surgery in america and they felt that this was their calling.

So that is how I got my little chocolate boy.


----------



## brandy (Jun 12, 2007)

Oh wow! What a situation all around. Im glad to hear Preston doesnt have to go through a painful surgery.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Paige said:


> ....So, they emailed me saying that they felt bad about it, but were very happy that Preston was in a loving home, where he would always be cared for. They said they wanted to give me a puppy and that I could have pick of the litter. This was going to be their last litter as they were fostering a child from Haiti, who needed surgery in america and they felt that this was their calling.
> 
> So that is how I got my little chocolate boy.


Now that's what I call a world class human being! What a fabulous story and please let your breeder know how much I admire their commitment to both their furbabies and children in need.


----------



## brandy (Jun 12, 2007)

Paige. I just found your other thread with the pictures of Prestons legs. Poor little guy. Im really glad he has such a great mom to take care of him and he sounds like a real sweetie.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Isn't that a great story? Paige, you obviously have the knowhow to raise all those dogs and not have issues with family and dogs. My kids are not thrilled about helping out with the dogs at all. It's a struggle and they basically care for the dogs just because I ask them to.  It breaks my heart as I can't imagine NOT being totally enamored by my little guys. sigh...... They do sometimes play with them, will walk them if I ask/force them to, will feed when I'm gone (but only if I actually remind them! :frusty: ), but if I told them we were going to have another pet (cat or dog), they'd flip and protest very loudly. 

Can I have your kids over for a while? You know, to show my kids that there are kids out there that love their pets? lol


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Me&2Girls said:


> Now that's what I call a world class human being! What a fabulous story and please let your breeder know how much I admire their commitment to both their furbabies and children in need.


I agree they are wonderful people. They had contacted me about every 3 months over the last two years, checking on Preston. They would ask each and everytime was there anything they could do or did I need anything from them. I told them no that he didn't need surgery and that I would make sure he was well taken care of. That all was good.

I had mentioned when I got Preston, that I would love to have a chocolate one day. So when Simon was born they thought about me, and felt it was something they wanted to do, to make things right.

How could I say no to this face


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

marjrc said:


> Can I have your kids over for a while? You know, to show my kids that there are kids out there that love their pets? lol


You know my oldest was never too fond of Axl as a puppy. But labs are way different than havs as puppies. I have never seen a puppy as calm as a havanese.

My kids are as smittened by the boys as I am. (well almost)


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Paige, Simon is just adorable. Your breeders are fantastic folks. Do we get more photos of Simon or maybe another one of the four of them together.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

mckennasedona said:


> Paige, Simon is just adorable. Your breeders are fantastic folks. Do we get more photos of Simon or maybe another one of the four of them together.


I'm sure I will be posting new pictures soon, DH is buying a Nikon D70 from one of the other soccer dads. So I will keep him busy taking pictures of the boys.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I am breathless! what a face! what a ruff!!! what a stunning Hav Simon is!!! if marj gets your kids---can I take your furkids for a while?


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Missy said:


> I am breathless! what a face! what a ruff!!! what a stunning Hav Simon is!!! if marj gets your kids---can I take your furkids for a while?


That's sound like a good plan Missy, but I know Marj would return my girls soon after receiving them, On the other hand, I know you would steal one of my boys, and since we all know YWAP, I think I would lose Simon. :spy:


----------



## joeysmom (Feb 27, 2008)

*interesting*

Too weird...I clicked on your post and saw his picture...before I read the suggestions, my first thought was SIMON!!! He's sooo cute. I hope I have the privilege of being a Havanese owner someday! Right now just yorkies and a lab.

well...and horses and a kitty....they count, right/

haha...

he's adorable, congratulations!
deb


----------



## ECudmore (Jun 5, 2007)

How about Cadbury, Hershey, or Ghiradelli he reminds me of a delicious choc. bar.

Elayne and Racquet


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Paige said:


> That's sound like a good plan Missy, but I know Marj would return my girls soon after receiving them, On the other hand, I know you would steal one of my boys, and since we all know YWAP, I think I would lose Simon. :spy:


as much as I would be tempted by a that face, those, eyes, that fur to do a little puppysnatching...I would never steal a son from his momma... and what a good furmom you are Paige. (I'm not really a brat, I just play one on the forum...LOL)


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Can you share who your breeder is? I am impressed.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Paige, I think you are wise to keep your pups close at hand. Missy has the IWAP-itis pretty bad. Poor dear. :biggrin1:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

OK, how do I repair my reputation?


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

We are just teasing you Missy. You know we love you. :hug:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

What a cute new picture of Simon! :kiss: I bet his kisses taste like a candy bar! :kiss:


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Well you know I am allergic to dairy and wheat,which means no candy for me. So he is my sweet, sweet chocolate.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh my gosh, Paige. Simon is ADORABLE!! Congratulations on getting such a sweetie!


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Paige, first a million apologies, I dont know how I missed this thread! Simon is adorable and super flashy. I love all the pictures of him!! You are one lucky gal! Your breeder sounds like a great person, what a happy story!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Paige, your little Simon is precious! Love those eyes! I would love to have a chocolate one day!


----------



## KrisE (Nov 29, 2008)

He's so cute! He looks like a cowboy with a bandana on.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I think we could all use some updated photos of the chocolate Simon!(hint-hint)


----------

